# Moving personal wine collection?



## Mmerij (9 mo ago)

Hi there! My husband and I are moving to La Paz, BCS, and have a personal wine collection we want to bring. Does anyone have experience and/or contacts to assist?
Thanks!


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Mmerij said:


> Hi there! My husband and I are moving to La Paz, BCS, and have a personal wine collection we want to bring. Does anyone have experience and/or contacts to assist?
> Thanks!


I can't help you - BUT - my house is for sale AND I have a wine cellar  !!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Mmerij said:


> Hi there! My husband and I are moving to La Paz, BCS, and have a personal wine collection we want to bring. Does anyone have experience and/or contacts to assist?


TI worked all my life in the wine business and exporting to Mexico was one of the worst place to do so. You may want to contact a Mexican wine mporter and see how much they would charge. I do not think you can import a large amount of wine on the Menaje de casa but you can start there as well..
I had a wine colllection and I sold it, paid for the move and just gave it up..


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

MangoTango said:


> I can't help you - BUT - my house is for sale AND I have a wine cellar  !!
> View attachment 101508


Out of curiosity, Mango Tango, is it truly a “cellar” as in underground, or a climate controlled above ground room? I’ve personally only seen an underground cellar once in Mexico, in an interesting abandoned house near the ruins of Acozac (Ixtapaluca). The house is a bit of a mystery. It was clearly quite fabulous back in the day (built in the 1960-70’s). Apparently the owner was a pilot, and the entire family (including wife and kids) died in a plane crash with no one to inherit. The house was abandoned and over the years people in the surrounding communities have carried off anything which could be stripped and reused. But it has an underground cellar.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

That is a genuine wine cellar - about 15 minutes from your house 
The house was built let's say 25 years ago by a Swiss guy. The next owner (before us) was German and I think the artwork in this next photo might be German.
It is simply a large underground room (nothing electronic) - but it is 'cooler' than the rest of the house.
As you can see by the photo I don't use it - but if Popo were to blow his top I might consider it as a 'bomb shelter'.
The house is for sale and at least one visitor was pretty interested in the cellar - apparently he is an aficionado...

Edit : I should add that the house is built on top of an extinguished volcano. The ground is very very hard. It was no easy task to put that cellar in.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The underground cellars are good for wine because they are cooler and have less temperature variations . They can also be kept dark which is important for aging white wines with a minimum color change..I France just about everyhouse has a cellar but I have yet to see one here.. When I took a Zaptec kid to France , he flipped because he had never been in a cellar or an attic , he told me , it was like living in a fairy tale. He had to sleep in the attic..


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

MangoTango said:


> That is a genuine wine cellar - about 15 minutes from your house
> The house was built let's say 25 years ago by a Swiss guy. The next owner (before us) was German and I think the artwork in this next photo might be German.
> It is simply a large underground room (nothing electronic) - but it is 'cooler' than the rest of the house.
> As you can see by the photo I don't use it - but if Popo were to blow his top I might consider it as a 'bomb shelter'.
> ...


That is a very nice looking wine cellar! I love the painting and the banner “In vino felicitas”.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I like in" vino veritas" better...yes it is a nice one..


----------

